# Video - 49 Cardinal tetras in a planted aquarium!



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

49 Cardinal tetras having a feast


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

Gorgeous tank and fun cardinals!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I found the video on youtube, disclaimer, thats not my tank, lol! It is gorgeous though and why I wanted to share it.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

I think Jarred has a youtube addiction LOL


----------

